# Coming to AD in October



## cardenden (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi folks, I've finaly got my start date and flight arrangements sorted out.

Now I'm actually coming over for real, it's a bit daunting but I'm really excited at the same time.

I'm being put up in a hotel for the first few days, but then have to make a decision on employer flat or renting my own with an allowance from my employer.

I'm leaning towards renting my own flat and am drawn between living in Dubai and commuting or living in AD and having an additional 3hrs of my life to myself.

I commute here and it takes me over an hour to get home and the same to get into work.

I know a lot of you will say it depends on what I want, but I'm really just a kind of normal guy with varied interests????


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Abu Dhabi 

The city has a more real feel.

And the drive is horrible. 

After nearly two years, those three hours of life would be heaven... 

Few days isnt much to make a decision. You might want to choose to go into a serviced apartment for a month in dubai and a month in abu dhabi. And then decide.


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

AD - no contest. Better city and shorter commute for you. If you want to do social stuff in Dubai it is easy enough to get to.


----------

